# Lasting Longer...



## Frozen001 (May 31, 2012)

OK so here is a question...

My wife and I are finally have sex more... slowly very slowly I am helping her to enjoy it more. 

One issue I have had lately is certain positions I am having problems lasting. I will pause to stop myself, and then continue a bit, then pause. This drives my wife crazy... 

The hard part is that the positions I have issues with are the ones my wife enjoys. 

I can tell that when this happens, it seems like the friction is in just the right spot for me. 

Any tips... I am hoping that with just using those positions more it will go away.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you masturbate beforehand to make you last longer?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Condoms to reduce the sensitivity?


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pain. Cause yourself pain when you feel you cant hold it anymore. In my younger days, especially when I was with someone who had me very excited, I wanted to make it last much longer.

I found holding your breath works and causing yourself pain like pinching a sensitive area really hard or even biting your lip. 

Your mind forgets the pleasure and concentrates on the pain just long enough to regain your composure.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Frozen001 said:


> OK so here is a question...
> 
> My wife and I are finally have sex more... slowly very slowly I am helping her to enjoy it more.
> 
> ...



I would say that's normal for all guys. Tell her the first time you go, it's quick, but the 2nd time you will last much longer and the 3rd time.......extremely long time.....

So you could relieve yourself first, then have sex with her or you could tell her my first time is quick, then the 2nd and 3rd time is awesome.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

Controlled deep breathing helps me last longer.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The guy who developed Viagra has developed a spray to deal with this problem, too. It's not really new - a topical anesthetic that decreases sensitivity and does not transfer to your partner.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

**** rings can help delay ejaculation some. Do a start-stop - when you feel like you're going to blow your load, pull out and go down on her for a spell & give her another orgasm that way.


----------

